# Dry hopping with Sorachi Ace



## Truman42 (6/10/13)

I have an IPA fermenting ATM that I used magnum for bittering and Simcoe and Citra for my later additions. I was going to dry hop this with some more Simcoe and Citra then remembered I have some Sorachi ace that I've never used. From what I've read this hop gives a nice citrusy lemon type flavour which is well suited to an IPA.

So has anyone used Sorachi ace in an IPA and were you happy with the results?

Edit: I also have a Hoegaarden clone I'm about to CC and don't think the orange and coriander has come through as good as it should have so am considering dry hopping this with Sorachi ace also, so interested in feedback from anyone who has dry hopped a witbier with Sorachi? 

I found this on sorachiacehops.com so it seems it would be ideal for both an IPA and a wheat beer but would still like to hear feedback from anyone who has actually used it.

Sorachi Ace Hops are usually used as a bittering hop, but with it's great citrus lemon flavor and aroma American style IPAs are using them as flavor hops and even dry hopping with them. Beer styles where a lemon taste would be desired, as in Saisons or summer ales. Sorachi Ace Hops are also used in low quantities in some lagers. A perfect hop for wheat beers where a lemon or orange would be added as a garnish.


----------



## HBHB (6/10/13)

Not sure about in an IPA. Haven't used it in one yet. Reckon it'd be great as a dry hop along with some citra. It'd certainly be different from the usual.

In a non traditional Wit. I've used it and it comes up a bit like a lemongrass tea zestyness (If that makes sense) Pretty impressive actually. Big on the nose.

Martin


----------



## Khellendros13 (7/10/13)

I had Feral's Golden Ace a few weeks ago. I wasn't sure at first, but half way through the glass I decided I liked it. I got more spiciness than lemon. It is more robust on my palate than Mosaic or Citra, they seem a bit softer.


----------



## dagryll (8/10/13)

Be interested to know how this turns out. I've just fermented an IPA that had Simcoe and Sorachi into the late boil, and the aroma coming out of the bubbler was like rock melon and lychee.....


----------

